#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  tenho duvida com esse equipamento

## juscelinomt

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...transbox-_JM#D[S:HOME,L:RECOMITEM-CORE-UNO-HISTORYITEMS,V:4]

boa noite.
para fazer e receber ligação uso um telefone ip? ou estou enganado.

----------


## DjeiBoy

Não precisa de telefone IP, pode usar um comum mesmo.

----------


## juscelinomt

Bom dia 
Obrigado por responder,então não serve pra,minha intenção era montar em um morro onde pega sinal de celular e fazer um ptp até a casa do cliente e la usar um telefone ip.

Enviado via LG-D170 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## juscelinomt

Nele tem uma porta rj45 e não rj11.

Enviado via LG-D170 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## DjeiBoy

É verdade agora que eu vi, mas então como ele é getaway vc pode usar sim pra fazer isso e usa um telefone IP para autenticar direto nele, mas como a região aí é ruim de sinal seria interessante vc compra um aparelho para mais de 1 chip.

----------


## juscelinomt

Ja fiz um levantamento no local ,sinal da oi -78dbm.obrigado.
Melhor q usar dous atas não é?

Enviado via LG-D170 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## sphreak

> Ja fiz um levantamento no local ,sinal da oi -78dbm.obrigado.
> Melhor q usar dous atas não é?
> 
> Enviado via LG-D170 usando UnderLinux App


Você vai ter que usar na outra ponta um conversor Voip do mesmo jeito. Linksys, Intelbras... vai do gosto... 
Ficaria: esse receptor》》rede 》》 conversor》》 aparelho telefonico comum (com fio, sem fio,etc)

Pedreira mesmo é configurar isso aí. Eu tentei um esquema assim uma vez e desisti só devido a dor de cabeça.

Outra coisa é que, até 500mts entre o local de recepção e o cliente tem soluções muito mais simples e baratas. 

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## juscelinomt

La da 3km da casa.

Enviado via LG-D170 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## komunykacursos

Bom dia o ideal e mais barato até é utilizar um Elastix com modulo chandongle, ele pode receber aqueles mini modens de internet, tem o modelo correto. No seu cliente voce coloca apenas um telefone ip ou ata com a conta do celular que está no servidor elastix, sugiro o Elastix caso tenha que entregar para mais clientes, voce pode colocar mais de 30 chips, agora se for apenas ponto a ponto, use um ht503 da Grandstream e um ata, caso queira conhecer acesse www.komunyka.com.br ou me adicione no skype hobtelecom, um abraço.

----------

